# DogWatch Friday Night Live Herf moved to Thursday this week.....



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

For those who have been joining us on StickAM for our Friday Night Live Herf sessions while we record the DogWatch Cigar Radio show - this week we have to record on Thursday night (9/25) since I'll be at the Cigar SmokeEasy event Friday night schmoozing with the event staff and cigar manufacturers (tough work right, but someone's got to do it....). 

Same bat time, same bat channel, just a night earlier. Spread the word!


----------

